# Déposer des pdf sur l'ipad en wifi



## netgui (27 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

J'utilise GoodReader pour lire mes pdf (et c'est une merveille cette appli). Jusqu'à présent je télécharge mes pdf depuis mon Mac puis je les dépose dans Dropbox puis depuis Goodreader je me connecte aux serveurs de Dropbox pour aller les récupérer.

Ne peut-on pas directement déposer les pdf dans l'ipad (un peu comme un disque distant) puis y accéder avec Goodreader ? (Goodreader  a bien une option qui permet de faire un transfert en wifi, mais il faut d'abord l'activer à chaque fois sur l'ipad, ce qui n'est pas très pratique).

Merci pour vos lumières :


----------



## r e m y (27 Juillet 2010)

Il me semble qu'il y a une version iPAD de DropBox, pour récupérer automatiquement sur l'iPAD les documents mis dans le dossier DropBox du Mac.


----------



## netgui (27 Juillet 2010)

salut remy, merci pour ta réponse.

lors oui ca existe et c'est ce que j'utilise. J'ai aussi créé un petit Script automator qui lance dropbox à chaque fois que je dépose un pdf dans le dossier idoine 

Le seul souci avec cette méthode c'est que une fois que tu as fini de lire un pdf dans goodreader, tu dois le supprimer de GoodReader, puis le supprimer du soiier drop box sur ton mac :-( et c'est là que c'est galère quand tu en a une grosse quantité. Et oui, comment savoir ceux qui ont été lus sur GoodReader quand tu es dans le dossier dropbox sur ton mac :-( voilà tout mon souci


----------



## r e m y (27 Juillet 2010)

Et si, quand tu l'as lu, tu le supprimes du dossier DropBox sur l'iPAD (sur la liste des documents affichés par DropBox tu fais glisser ton doigt de gauche à droite sur le doc à supprimer, et le bouton Supprimer apparait), est-ce que ça ne le supprime pas du dossier DropBox du Mac automatiquement?


----------



## netgui (27 Juillet 2010)

ah pas mal ça.. je teste !
YES, ca marche !!! 

Et ben voilà, elle est aps belle la vie  Merci remy !


----------

